# Riley is too smart!



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I didn't teach her this, she figured it all out on her own. 8) Ever since she was a tiny puppy we've let her have the empty cardboard roll as a special treat for leaving the toilet paper alone... now she knows how to get it off herself if we don't get it for her!

http://youtu.be/QcNdDmM7sm8

My sister said now I need to teach her how to put a full roll of toilet paper ON the holder. :


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

That's too funny! She should share the secret on how she does it!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

3f - thank God you have a girl - PIKE and I will never be trained to put a new roll on - LOL


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Great video...what a smarty pants!


----------



## palika (May 31, 2012)

What a good girl! 

vizsla intelligence amazes me every day!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Excellent video -what a clever girl.

Boris was watching it with his head cocked to one side,,,,he thought the video was pretty cool too 8) 8) 8)


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Clever girl Riley .

We put our empties on the log basket for the fire, Brook takes them to his bed and mouths them, and when you turn your back he eats them .

Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

classic!! ;D


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

is it okay for them to eat the rolls? I'm having a very hard time letting the dog eat stuff.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Can she teach my husband? ;D


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Boris was watching it with his head cocked to one side,,,,he thought the video was pretty cool too 8) 8) 8)


Well, she is in heat.... 



dmp said:


> is it okay for them to eat the rolls? I'm having a very hard time letting the dog eat stuff.


Riley mostly chews the rolls up and spits out the pieces, but she has eaten tiny bits of them with no ill effects. 



kristen said:


> Can she teach my husband? ;D


She hasn't been able to teach MY husband. :


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks - I'm paranoid about her eating the wrong things. Outside she's on a mission. Makes me want to change her name to Dyson...or Hoover...I'm starting to back off - if it's a plant, I pretty much leave her be (grass, twigs, etc).


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Very cute! I love all the videos of Riley. Oquirrh popped right up when he heard barking in one of the videos. When Oq was a pup we used to let him chew up the toilet paper rolls and he never had any ill effects either. Unfortunately, he didn't understand the concept of toilet paper on the roll or not - he wanted it either way. He has learned now to not touch the toilet paper.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

dmp said:


> is it okay for them to eat the rolls? I'm having a very hard time letting the dog eat stuff.


Letting the dog eat stuff?! I'm having a very hard time keeping the dog form eating stuff .

My dog should be named Hoover, too.


----------

